# Bootproblem GRUB



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Hallo... Ich habe gestern DVL per VisualBox als VMWare installiert und habe es parallel zu Win7 laufen lassen. Als ich heute morgen meinen Computer neustarten wollte, bootete nicht wie üblich mein Windows7, sondern ich kriege einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit der Meldung:

GRUB loading
welcome to GRUB
error: no such partition
entering rescue mode....
grub rescue>

Ich kenne mich noch so gut wie gar nicht mit Linux aus und deshalb konnte ich mit dieser Fehlermeldung so gut wie gar nichts anfangen.
Nachdem ich ein bisschen gegoogelt habe fande ich mehrere Seiten auf denen ein "Update" von GRUB (Bootmanagerdatei von Linux ? ) per CD empfohlen wurde.
Nachdem ich diese CD erstellt habe und von ihr bootete bekam ich ein Fenster mit folgendem Inhalt (gekürzt):

Using DPMS DOS Protected Mode Services

Current Options:
/MLX
/BL = 16
/LEND = ON
/DELAY = OFF

[DR-DOS] A:\>

Nun frage ich mich wie ich weiterkomme und um was es hier überhaupt geht.
Würde mich über Hilfen seeehr freuen.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Bitte poste mal dein Partitionsschema und, wenn möglich, die Configdatei von Grub. Wie genau hast du DVL installiert? Wenn es als VM laufen soll, hat Grub beim Bootvorgang des Hostsystems ja eigentlich nichts verloren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Ich habe eine Partition auf der Windows läuft und dann habe ich per VisualBox eine Virtuelle Partition erstellt für DVL.
Wie komme ich zur Configdatei von Grub ?  Du müsstest doch wissen wie ich es installiert habe, da du es mir empfohlen hast 

Gruß
silent12


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Ich habe DVL noch nie genutzt und weiß zudem nicht, ob du es nativ, also auf deiner Festplatte, oder in einer VM installiert hast 
Es klingt allerdings nach einer nativen Installation, da der Rechner beim Booten ja Grub und nicht den Windows-Bootmanager aufruft. Den Windows-Bootmanager kannst du aber schonmal mit der Windows-CD reparieren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Ich habe es per VisualBox als VMWare installiert 
Wie sieht es eig. mit meinen Daten aus ? Könnte schon irgendwas verloren sein ? 
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Sry wegen doppelpost, aber bei mir komm ich mit der Windows-CD nur in den Installationsmodos


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann bislang noch nicht nachvollziehen, was du gemacht hast. Eine Google-Suche nach "visualbox vmware" listet mir nur VirtualBox-bezogene Ergebnisse auf.
Bzgl. Bootmanager: hilft dir [GELST] WIN 7 Bootmanager neu installieren - Forum - CHIP Online weiter?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Ich habe VirtualBox installiert und dann Damn Vulnerable Linux heruntergeladen auf eine DVD gebrannt und dann per Virtualbox DVL als virtuelle Partition installiert.
Und beim nächsten Booten landete ich dann in dem grub-menü.
Bzgl. Bootmanager: Es wurden keine WindowsInstallationen gefunden 
Gruß
silent12


----------



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Es wurden 0 WindowsInstallationen gefunden, trotzdem starte nach einem Neustart Windows wieder *___* 
Riesigen Dank 
Jetzt interressiert mich nur noch wie das mit den Bootdateien funktioniert und ob man nicht einfach selbst eine Bootdatei mit eigenem Kernel ... schreiben könnte


----------



## Jimini (20. November 2011)

Du hast also VirtualBox gestartet, dort eine VM eingerichtet, dieser VM wiederum einen Festplattencontainer zugewiesen, der zuvor erstellt wurde, dann das DVL-Image eingebunden und die VM davon gestartet - korrekt?
Bzgl. Bootvorgang und Grub:
Das BIOS sucht beim Start des Systems nach einem Bootloader. Dieser entspricht in Grubs Fall der sogenannten Stage1. Diese Stage1 liegt im Master Boot Record der Festplatte und wird vom BIOS aufgerufen. Danach ruft die Stage1 in der Regel die Stage1.5 auf, diese enthält Dateisystemtreiber, um die eigentliche Bootpartition ansprechen zu können. Somit ruft die Stage1.5 nun die weiteren Dateien auf, die zum Booten des Systems benötigt werden - im simpelsten (Linux-)Fall ist das der Kernel, der startet den allerersten Prozess, init. init ruft dann nach und nach die Systemdienste auf, mountet Partitionen etc.
Meine grub.conf (ich nutze grub-0.97) sieht wie folgt aus:

```
default 0
timeout 1
splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
title Gentoo Linux 3.0.6
root (hd0,1)
kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/sda1
```
Standard-Booteintrag ist der erste (=0), dazu wird das Bootmenü von einem netten Bild hinterlegt (=splashimage), Grub wartet eine Sekunde auf eine Eingabe (=1) und startet dann von der 2. Partition der ersten Festplatte den Kernel, root-Partition ist die erste Partition der ersten Festplatte. Simple as that.
Natürlich kannst du auch Windows von Grub starten lassen, dazu findest du online sehr viele Anleitungen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (20. November 2011)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. 

Gruß 
silent12


----------

